

AgencyTool Web Design Dashboard - toddo14
http://www.agencytool.com/dashboard/

======
pedalpete
With the beating my site review took yesterday, I'll clearly be spending a ton
of time in your design section, and I clearly need help in the marketing as
well.

Great resource.

Your javascript scroll-up (I'm assuming that's what it is) isn't working on my
XP/Firefox 3.0, so the page is littered with lings and huge.

Assuming this is your site toddo...

------
simianstyle
Nice resource, but why did you leave such a huge gap below the footer and the
bottom of the page?

------
unalone
And I was JUST looking to learn programming, too. Thanks.

------
there
i'd hate to drive a car with a dashboard that had that much stuff on it

------
callmeed
Handy

